# Phantom Leopard Gecko



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a phantom leopard gecko shortly but have only ever seen a couple of photos of them and they looked totally different. 
Are there more than one type of phantom gecko? 
Does anybody on here have any? If so, could you post some pics on here please.

Does anybody know who's selling any?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Theres the hypo form and the non hypo form but TUG doesnt class them as different.

I have one here she is at 8 months old, thought she was going to stay looking this and was very happy.










Then at 9months she turned to this and has stayed the same since



















I got her from crystal palace reptiles, although some breeders now take them to shows. I kow Ark Reptiles breed them : victory:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

phantoms are gorgeous....but what are they?
albino TUG snows or something??


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

to be honest there isn't a very big difference in there.. to pay so much...

this mack snow tremper, is quite similar..










whats the point of splashing out money for nothing...
just because its 'tug'.. in the UK there is much better breeders than the TUG or other foreign breeders i'd say.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

ah they are both nice....:flrt::flrt::flrt:

what would happen if you bred a phantom to a mack snow albino then?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Phantoms are essentially TUG snow Tremper albino tangerine. Sometimes showqing Hypo, sometimes not. Basically a TUG snowglow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mouki said:


> what would happen if you bred a phantom to a mack snow albino then?


One thing is deffo you get Normal/Snow/Super snow.What's not known is what the snow are of such a cross.

Mack(Codom).TUG(Dom).

I beleave this is the result.

Talbino Codom snow X Talbino Dom snow = .

Talbino normal.
Talbino Codom snow.
Talbino super snow.
-----
Others beleave it's.

Talbino Codom snow X Talbino Dom snow = .

Talbino normal.
Talbino Dom snow.
Talbino Codom snow.
Talbino super snow.

Either way this needs proving before anyone can say yes it's this or that.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ark Reptiles sell these. They are GORGEOUS. I am defo getting some when I can afford them. 

The genetics are on TUG's website. I don't understand your lists Gazz. TUG's website states - 

"An Urban Gecko through and through, the Phantom required three years of development. It all began when we crossed our own very special Snow line with Super-Hypomelanistics Carrot Tails, in the hopes that the offspring would exhibit reduced pattern on the head, body and tail. The results were successful, so we then took the offspring from that union and crossed it into our most extreme Sunglows (Tremper albino strain). These offspring were even more unique, exhibiting reduced pattern from the head to the tail and the background coloration ranged from white to pastel yellow to a greenish hue. With the project moving in the right direction, we took the final step, which was selectively breeding the most exotic offspring to one another. This merger created the gecko we decided to name ‘Phantom.’

These very special geckos express either grey or pink eyes. Through selective breeding, we expect the Phantom to ultimately evolve into a gecko displaying beautifully soft shades of lavender, yellows and pinks with a patternless white tail."


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> I don't understand your lists Gazz.


What done you understand ?.

Trade name Phantom is a Talbino Dominant snow.Some are Talbino Dominant snow hypo.

Being that TUG own sunglow are a mix of just standed Talbino normal tangerine and Talbino super hypo tangerine.The range of the Phantom is't so cut and dry.They vary alot.

TUG Snow is a Dominant snow.

The term phamtom is a bit crap i don't use it as it not clear what a phantom is as TUG sells (TUG)-Talbino snows as phantom and (TUG)-Talbino hypo snows as phantom.So TUG dose distinguish between the two.

(TUG)-Talbino snow is being sold as a phantom ??.Clearly NOT hypo.











(TUG)-Talbino snow hypo is being sold as a phantom ??.These are hypo influanced.

















Breeding result will depend on whather your "PHANTOM" is expessing hypo.To me a phantom would be a (TUG)-Talbino snow.And a (TUG)-Talbino hypo snow you would call just that.Or maybe a (TUG)-Snowglow IMO.Anyway the biggest half of "PHAMTOM's" i've seen the the UK have been (TUG)-Talbino snows.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its all the dominant and co-dom and 1 copy and 2 copy stuff I don't understand. You break things down and don't use "trade names" and this is what confuses me. I don't know why TUG have phantoms with and without hypo influences and still call them all phantoms. Surely with them coming from SHCT and Sunglow ancestry, they should all be some kind of hypos? Oh I don't know. They are still pretty anyway.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


>





puyopop said:


>


 I have to disagree I dont think she looks VERY similar to yours, she looks completely different to yours? I dont see one bit of white on your's? she is still mostly a white and pink animal with a tiny bit of yellow on some parts. I think she is worth what we paid for her and I would pay it again. She was purchased in the UK so my money still went to a UK shop.:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

puyopop said:


> whats the point of splashing out money for nothing...
> just because its 'tug'.. in the UK there is much better breeders than the TUG or other foreign breeders i'd say.


Splashing out on nothing? They are worth what you want pay for them. You pay more as they are not as common.

Like the Black pearls, worth $3000? IMO no, but plenty of people would spend that.

Also, how do you mean "better" breeders? More desirable phenotypes? I think TUG have some of the best looking Leos on the market. Their "low end" Super hypo/Hypo tangerines blow most you see over here out of the water. Obviously my opinion though.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Talbino Codom snow X Talbino Dom snow = .
> 
> Talbino normal.
> Talbino Codom snow.
> ...


Out of curiosity Gazz, where did this idea come from? It is quite interesting. 



gazz said:


> Talbino Codom snow X Talbino Dom snow = .
> 
> Talbino normal.
> Talbino Dom snow.
> ...


I can only see how this can be the case.


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

look at what i started with this thread:lol2:

anybody got more photos or know where i can get one?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Superfreak said:


> look at what i started with this thread:lol2:
> 
> anybody got more photos or know where i can get one?


Try Sam12345, I know he has a breeding group. Also Ark reptiles I think. Crystal palace reptiles used to have some as well


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Try Sam12345, I know he has a breeding group. Also Ark reptiles I think. Crystal palace reptiles used to have some as well



cheers, going out in 5 so i'll try them in a bit


----------



## geckogirl85 (Oct 18, 2008)

mine is a phantom snow enigma. she came from cold blooded in rainham.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Out of curiosity Gazz, where did this idea come from? It is quite interesting.


I just think the codominant will merge with the dominant and out rank it. Making all the snow offspring Codominant.And all the Super snows being standed super snows. 

Getting super snow offspring from a Codom snow to a Dom snow breeding make me think that Dominant snow has no influance what so ever.I think Codom has all the cards.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

geckogirl85 said:


> mine is a phantom snow enigma. she came from cold blooded in rainham.


Not a Phantom coz it's not expressing Talbino.It's a Snow enigma jungle HET Talbino.

Parents where likly Phantom X Enigma-aka-(Talbino Dom snow X Enigma) = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Enigma HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino.
Snow enigma HET Talbino.(YOURS :2thumb.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

At what point did Phantoms stop being TUG Snow Sunglows?

I'm a bit confused.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> At what point did Phantoms stop being TUG Snow Sunglows?
> 
> I'm a bit confused.


Essentially they are, although some show hypo some don't. IMO they should be TUG snow Tremper albino SHT (TUG snow sunglow or TUG snowglow).


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

didn't mean to start such a discussion but hey.......

anybody else own a phantom? would like to see more photos please


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

A few from TUG's own breeding groups...


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

forgottenEntity said:


> A few from TUG's own breeding groups...



very nice


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Superfreak said:


> very nice


I think it would be quite hard to find one that stayed looking like that at adulthood. Like I said mine did look like that until 8 months and then changed, I have seen pictures of some others adults on here and they dont look like that either : victory:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

My my this is just a gorgious pic of a tug, love it i might have to get one, very very nice :no1::no1::no1:



forgottenEntity said:


> A few from TUG's own breeding groups...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## dulwichgecko (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a breeding pair of phantoms for sale


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm not a huge phantom fan tbh, but they can be picked up for not too much now and aren't too hard to find if you email a few breeders.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a nice one NBLADE!


----------

